# ford 7500 B/H Trans locked



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

Have a 74? ford 7500 backhoe engine model FF211S, trans # E108. trans has locked up in forward (worked yesterday). will not go out of gear no matter what shifter says,
go to start and whirls for a second before trying to go forward, wears battery out.
shifter lever on left side of trans goes up & down, level said add so I added some.
Could trans filter be plugged up?
has 3 forward & 3 reverse lever & a seperate forward netural reverse lever.
I am at a loss & any help would be great


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello esther1676, welcome to the tractor forum. 

This happens when the shift mechanism is worn. Put the shift levers in neutral and pull the transmission cover. Lift the cover slowly... it may be holding down a spring-loaded detent plunger. You don't want to lose anything into the transmission. Disconnect the safety switch wires and lay the cover aside. Visually check the shift forks positions, you will see one shift fork out of neutral position. Take a big screwdriver and push this fork into neutral. 

Reinstall the cover and check out the shifter.


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks, will try that when it quits raining

That sounds good, thought I was dead

ed


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

One question, is cover on top, L side, R side, bottom? Will also check out bushings in shifter lever & arms, raining too hard to do it now


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It's the top cover with the shift lever.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi esther1676,

I'm not so sure you have the type transmission that has a shifter cover and mechanism as described above. I'm pretty sure the 7500 had what's called a powershift or power shuttle transmission. It has a torque convertor instead of a dry clutch and there is no mechanical shifting of any gears in the transmission. The different gear speeds are achieved by activating different hydraulic clutch packs inside the transmission. It sounds like the transmission control valve is not being moved by the linkage or you possibly have some warped discs in a clutch pack that are not allowing the clutch pack to release.

Check out the parts diagram below.

Item 14 holds the reverse and high clutch packs.
Item 32 holds the forward and 2nd clutch packs.
Item 62 holds the low clutch pack.

Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Thanks TraderMark for coming to my rescue! I was addressing a manual transmission and this is not a manual transmission.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

sixbales,

No worries my friend, we're all in this together!!edro:


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been following this thread, and have also been wondering about the shift cover advice. The 7500 parts books only show a hydraulic/converter style transmission. 
While I agree with Mark somewhat, I doubt the problem is external linkage. Given your description of the symptoms, I also doubt that the problem is confined to any one clutch pack. If it were, then you would be able to start the engine, and operate the tractor in any speed or direction which utilizes that particular clutch. In any other speed it would lock up and kill the engine. 
My thoughts at this point lead to the valve. Plus, it's one of the easier and cheaper possibilities I see at this point. Since you can't start it, pressure checks and troubleshooting become even more difficult. I do have some ideas, and if you're interested in getting dirty(as opposed to just farming it out and paying the bill) I can elaborate.


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

I think it is hydrostatic because I could go from forward to backwards while moving, there is no clutch petal. only petals are 2 brake one gas. there is a lever on right side of steering owners manual calls it a trans dump valve?
From owners manual 'the valve permits power flow to rear wheels to be interrupted during forward movement to prevent torque converter "stall" and allow faster loader hyd operation.'

Here in Ca. we are getting a lot of rain, about 6-7" a week, since I can't move it inside I have to wait. We went from no rain in winter to swamped. wind last 2 weeks has taken some orchards and laid a lot of trees over.
I want to thank everyone for the answers & am sure something will work, when I can do it.


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

To FEDUP, YES I w/b interested I am retired & love getting dirty, I am always learning.


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

Tried to upload pic to "Austin" haven't been able to, I put info in tractor registery


----------



## esther1676 (Feb 19, 2017)

I want to say a THANK YOU to everyone. Fedup solved it.
I jacked up the left rear tire, made sure it turned in neutral. Started it easy. shifted gears
everything back to normal. I think I had it locked between gears because of linkage, next thing I will redo the linkage, it was loose. also checked the dump valve, was not working right, will fix.


----------

